# Gigathon night 3



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

well the time has to end ,have to go back to the other job...did very well for my gigathon..flounders only came on the little incoming tide , then the tide started to go out could not find any more... got a little windy . half of the flounders in an inch of water.sandy beach area near a pass , other few were scattered here and there. sheep head here and there per normal, complimented today at the fish house fish were not torn up looked excellent thanks to the new gig heads... gig on...might go again in a day or two see what happens


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

You are the man. Sounds like a great couple of days


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice haul of fish. :thumbsup: Your freezer must be getting full.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

I believe from what I've read he sells them to fish house. Probably has a product license and makes good of it too from what I can see. Wish he would take me with him to see the master in play. Hahaha, like that's going to happen. Especially in that Gallaxy far away he lives in.


----------

